# my woven label sewn on the outside?



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi All,

I am waiting for my woven labels with my company name/signature logo. Originally I was going to rip out the Alternative Apparel name and sew my label onto the seam. I would leave in their care instructions. BUT that will be time consuming, PLUS I spent all of this money for these pretty labels so i am now thinking of sewing them on the bottom outside hem of the tshirts. Possibly on the back bottom rightside hem. 

what do you think? anybody done this? The woven labels are 1 inch by 1 inch. 
Thank you!
Dianne


----------



## mrebrandstudios (May 31, 2007)

Hello Dianne,

That is a great idea to sew your woven labels on the inside of the garment (to replace the mfg label) as well as on the outside to help with building brand awareness.


----------



## M.A.D. (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Dianne,
I am in the midst of researching the same labeling technique. What did you end up doing and how is it going? What company did you use to get your labels?
Thanks,
Roy





saltybeachdianne said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am waiting for my woven labels with my company name/signature logo. Originally I was going to rip out the Alternative Apparel name and sew my label onto the seam. I would leave in their care instructions. BUT that will be time consuming, PLUS I spent all of this money for these pretty labels so i am now thinking of sewing them on the bottom outside hem of the tshirts. Possibly on the back bottom rightside hem.
> 
> ...


----------



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Roy,

I ended up using Clothing Labels 4 U, Lisa (the owner) provides personalized service and walked me thru this process. I did not end up putting them on the outside as I use a very thin cotton tshirt for girls, by alternative apparel. They are extra soft and form fitting butttt, the label would have to be sewn above the lower seam line onto the actual fabric and it just did not look good. 

Do another search on woven labels as most people here recommend lavins labels. (sp?) I heard about them after I ordered from Lisa. But I was happy. I am so sorry I do not remember how much I paid for my 150 labels...but I will look it up later and post it, plus send you a pm. (I have to run to the beach now as we are doing our final model shoot and I have 3 girls arriving in 15 minutes) 

Di


----------



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

here is a link to her site and my woven label
Testimonials - Clothing Labels 4 U

You need to scroll down a little above the half way point of the page, and my label is on the right hand side


----------



## M.A.D. (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Di,
Did you end up sewing the entire label on the inside back (neckline area) to the shirt or putting it on more like a traditional label that is folded over and sewn on? Did you remove the old shirt label first?
Hope the photo shoot went well!
Roy


----------

